# tv philips 20pt2822/77b modo servis ayuda



## ateo10 (Nov 26, 2010)

hola tengo un problema al querer ingresar al modo service de este tv. Lo intento hacer cortocircuitando los pines M24 y M25 pero no logro ingresar. Pruebo tambien ingresando desdee el control remoto la secuencia 062596 MENU o OSD y nada... necesito entrar para borrar los errores. Hay alguna otra forma de ingresar, porque puede ser que pase esto? al otro modo de servicio q es con M28 yM29 si logro entrar pero no me sirve. espero su ayuda con este tv. gracias


----------



## nestorgaudier (Nov 27, 2010)

la mejor forma de que elimines esos errores si no te sale el modo de servicio es que la memoria ya esta dañada vas a tener que cambiarla para que puedas solucionar tu problema


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 27, 2010)

no probaste re-grabando  la eeprom ,cuales son  los errores que tienes ?


----------



## ateo10 (Nov 28, 2010)

hola eh intentado cambiar la eeprom por una nueva en blanco y grabada. pero todo sigue igual. el problema q tengo es que el tv prende bien pero cuando cambias de canal y superas el canal 14 se va la imagen queda la pantalla negra con puntos blancos y tenes q apagarlo y prenderlo de nuevo. por ahi se ve en blanco y negro tbn. otra cosa es q cuando prende queda titilando el led dos veces se apaga dos veces se apaga asi todo el tiempo.
pense q puede ser la memoria... alguna sugerencia?
gracias por responder.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 29, 2010)

puede  ser  el vco ,,no    recuerdo  si en ese modelo de philip esta en el modo servis,tendria  que estar en el menu donde esta el agc ,o retocando muy  poquito   la bovinita   del  vco a   mano


----------



## ateo10 (Nov 29, 2010)

hola rey la verdad que no se que es el vco . me podrias orientar.
otra cosa que le pasa es que siempre que lo prendes arranca en el canal 4 ,el idioma en portugues en fin los cambios que realice no se guardan por eso sospecho de la memoria.
lo que me llama la atencion es no poder ingresar al modo servis y al otro modo si.
gracias por tu tiempo saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 29, 2010)

entonces no es el vco,proba lo siguiente ,desconecta la patita de clok y data del sintonizador ,luego le pones  una memoria nueva y   verificas   que  los cambios se guarden ,si los cambios se guardan ,el  problema puede estar en el sintonizador ,o  en algún lado esta interrumpido la linea de datos del micro y por eso no guarda los cambios

cuando  desconectes  la  patita del sda y  clok ,el sinto  no   va a funcionar,también verifica  que  las tensiones de 5 volt estén  bien  filtradas ,si tenes otro sinto para probar mejor todavia


----------



## ateo10 (Nov 30, 2010)

hola rey probe con otro sintonizador igual que tengo pero me hace lo mismo.
saludos!


----------



## nestorgaudier (Dic 1, 2010)

segun lo que se explica eso es la memoria como usted lo ha dicho vas a tener que cambiarla aunque a mi paso algo parecido y era el eeprom...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 1, 2010)

pero según lo que yo entendí ,ya la cambio a la memoria y sigue con el mismo problema,yo tambiem opino que es la memoria


----------



## ateo10 (Dic 1, 2010)

exacto rey ya le cambie la memoria varias veces. incluso probe con otras q nada q ver para ver si cambiaba algo pero nada. creo q el problema es que no me toma la memoria porque este o no este colocada hace exactamente lo mismo el tv.
saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 1, 2010)

ya seeeee   ,mira esto me paso una ves ,
un tv y justo marca philip ,con  problemas de memoria,creo  si mal no recuerdo era una memoria  24xx02 
yo compre  una 24**02 y no  la tomaba no la grabava ,al final el problema simple,
no todas  las memorias son iguales ,ay que tener  en cuenta las  letras que estan  entre el  24   y    el  02 ,(una era mas rapida que la otra)
donde yo puse **  y xx 
postea el numero  completo de la memoria original   y  la que compraste y seguro  ay esta el problema 
espero  que sea eso nomas ,porque  me perdí ya 
su majestad el rey julien saluda

PD:
       la solución fue comprar la misma memoria con las mismas letras ,porque las que tenian otras letras  no  funcionaban   a pesar que  tenían el mismo numero   24xx02 (las xx   porque no recuerdo  cuales aran esas letras


----------

